# Top 5 skinniest players in the nba



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I guess:

Brandon Wright

Livingston

AK

Prince

Kevin Martin

How about nba history?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Manut Bol


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Chuck Nevitt:biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Reggie Miller
Derek Anderson


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yi?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Shawn Bradley


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mikki Moore


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Richard Hamilton?


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

keon clark had the single skinniest pair of legs in NBA history


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Durant?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Shawn Bradley


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Reggie Miller is the greatest skinniest player in NBA history. And its not even close...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t209/lilpimpinplaya9/Allen%20Iverson/alli.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Kerry Kittles


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

steve nash


----------



## $BayKing$ (Sep 3, 2007)

Obviously it is tayshaun prince he's a damn stick


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

george gervin


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Michael Sweetney

when he was born.


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sasha Vujacic looks like a 12 year old vegetarian.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Michael Sweetney
> 
> when he was born.


nice.

or Eddy Curry

in gestation.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Corey Brewer


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Keith Closs


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Prince
Durant
Rip
Yi
Livingston


/thread


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't believe that Corey Brewer got only one mention before this post.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Devin Harris, but I heard he's added some muscle for this season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shaq, Antoine and Bonzi Wells.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Robert Traylor


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrell wright's somewhere up there,
he has lyk the longest skinny arms and reports say hes now grown to 6'10".


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaq most obese
in NBA? So says BMI
Height-weight formula doesn't appear
to hold up in assessing basketball players
Image: Shaquille O'Neal
Jim Mcisaac / Getty Images file
At 7-foot-1 and 325 pounds, Miami Heat star Shaquille O’Neal had the NBA’s highest BMI, 31.6, in the AP analysis.

NBA
Expert: Ref scandal kills Vegas' shot for team
Celizic: Gambling scandal devastating
Picks, analyses, player bios, more from draft
DISCUSS: Weigh in on your favorite teams
2007-08 regular season schedule | TV sched
More coverage of the NBA
Most Popular
• Most Viewed • Top Rated • Most E-mailed
Bush: Bin Laden’s video underscores threats
Madeleine’s parents named as suspects
7 secretly healthy foods you should be eating
Vanessa Hudgens apologizes for nude photo
Katrina nursing home owners acquitted
Most viewed on MSNBC.com
Judge rules against parts of Patriot Act
Rescuer in rowboat followed sound of child’s voice
Movie brings moonshot memories up to date
China's tough stance in Asia
Exercise can help a bad heart repair itself
Most viewed on MSNBC.com
Countrywide to cut as many as 12,000 jobs
7 secretly healthy foods you should be eating
Bush: Bin Laden’s video underscores threats
‘Wrinkle in Time’ author L'Engle dies at 88
Shutting down big downloaders
Most viewed on MSNBC.com
Inside msnbc.com sports

Scores, schedules
Message boards
Fantasy sports
Whine of the Week
Trash Talk
Week in Pictures

Sports odds
Game matchups
Team pages
Transactions
JT The Brick
Answer Man
Agree or Disagree
ANALYSIS
By Malcolm Ritter
Updated: 3:45 p.m. CT March 9, 2005

NEW YORK - Last week it was obese football players. Now it’s ... overweight basketball players?

Yep. If you apply a widely used criterion to the published heights and weights of NBA players, nearly half qualify as overweight.

Only four players assessed using the body-mass index (BMI) by The Associated Press made it all the way to the “obese” range, most notably — you guessed it — Miami Heat star Shaquille O’Neal.
Story continues below ↓advertisement

But the notion that 200 other NBA players out of 426 are even within a 3-point shot of tubby might make one wonder: Just how good is the BMI at telling if somebody is too fat?

The finding follows a study of football players published last week in the Journal of the American Medical Association. That research concluded that according to BMI standards, more than half of National Football League players are obese, and nearly all are overweight. The study’s validity was questioned by an NFL spokesman.

Related story
Calculate your BMI

What’s going on here? Obesity experts say the BMI really is a useful guide to identifying individuals who are too fat for their own good, but it shouldn’t be used by itself.

“The value of the BMI for the (general) population is it’s a good first step, and I underline ’first step,”’ says Dr. George Bray of the Pennington Biomedical Research Center in Baton Rouge, La.

“No one has ever suggested it’s the only criterion to use, because it clearly is not.”

The body-mass index doesn’t directly measure fat. It comes from a formula that considers only weight and height. At 7-foot-1 and 325 pounds, O’Neal had the NBA’s highest BMI, 31.6, in the AP analysis. (He admits to gaining 2 pounds since those numbers were posted.)

That puts him in the “obese” range, which is 30 and above. A BMI indicates normal weight if it falls between 18.5 and 24.9, and overweight if it’s between 25 and 29.9.

“I’ve read that same formula, but as an athlete, I’m classified as phenomenal,” O’Neal told The AP. “You can look it up.”

O’Neal, ranked among the NBA’s 50 greatest players, lost 40 pounds after team management asked him to when he joined the team last summer. He says he now has 13 percent body fat.

Studies show that as a group, people who score “overweight” on the BMI run an elevated risk of developing such problems as diabetes and heart disease, while those in the “obese” category have even higher risks.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Anybody who knows how the BMI works knows that 99% of the players in the NBA, NFL, and NHL fall into the shortsighted, idiotic category of "obese", simply because as atheletes they weigh more than the average person. Dude, my brother is like 5'9" and 180 pounds, built like a tank, and he's listed as "obese" on the BMI scale. The BMI sucks. Shaq isn't as fat as he used to be. And lastly, that article sucks because of it's heavy reliance on the BMI.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I was thinking Josh Childress maybe but he filled out.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

manute bol,reggie miller,stromile swift,


----------



## GuyWhoNeverSpeaks (Jul 18, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> Yi?


Yi isn't skinny. There are several 2007 draft picks that are much skinnier than Yi. Kevin Durant, Joakim Noah (he has muscle but a very narrow frame, unlike Yi), Brandan Wright, Thaddeus Young, Julian Wright, Corey Brewer etc


----------

